# Vostok 'picture' Dials



## dapper

Does anyone else like the illustrated Kommandirskie dials?

These are my two favourites:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I prefer the plain dials but I do like these two that I own...

*Vostok Komanderski cal 2414,17 Jewel Manual Wind*










*Vostok `Submarine` 31 Jewel, cal2416b automatic movement*










Unfortunately the date doesn`t change on the Submarine any more


----------



## johnbaz

sorry alan

i dislike pictures on dials (although i do have one







), i too like the vostoks better with the plain dials and large numerals.

regards, john


----------



## pg tips

I too am not a fan of picture dials but I have one I just love!

Big numbers and not really a picture more a crest Aparantly the writing says Albatros though why I haven't a clue, strange to name a watch after a bird. These are my favorite Vossy hands as well.

Just for Ian


----------



## rhaythorne

I like the three "classic" Komandirskie ones (Tank, Parachute and Submarine) as these depict the proper insignia for those particular branches of the Soviet armed forces. I also particularly like this 1995 Amphibia "Rodina" which comemorates the 50th. anniversary of the end of WWII


----------



## dapper

rhaythorne said:


> I like the three "classic" Komandirskie ones (Tank, Parachute and Submarine) as these depict the proper insignia for those particular branches of the Soviet armed forces. I also particularly like this 1995 Amphibia "Rodina" which comemorates the 50th. anniversary of the end of WWII


I like that WWII anniversary









This was my first one, bought for the look. I think it's a proper insignia? (probably not our BBC though  )


----------



## rhaythorne

dapper said:



> I think it's a proper insignia? (probably not our BBC though  )


The "BBC" is Cyrillic, so if translate that into our alphabet you get VVS which is the Soviet Air Force


----------



## dapper

rhaythorne said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a proper insignia? (probably not our BBC though  )
> 
> 
> 
> The "BBC" is Cyrillic, so if translate that into our alphabet you get VVS which is the Soviet Air Force
Click to expand...

Thanks, Rich









Any idea what this one represents?


----------



## raketakat

pg tips said:


> I too am not a fan of picture dials but I have one I just love!
> 
> Big numbers and not really a picture more a crest Aparantly the writing says Albatros though why I haven't a clue, strange to name a watch after a bird. These are my favorite Vossy hands as well.
> 
> Just for Ian


Nice to see my mate Alby again







. I bet he's really naffed off having to live with all those Timex







.

I've got a 2409 Caliber with the same dial, but it'll never be Alby to me







.


----------



## rhaythorne

dapper said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a proper insignia? (probably not our BBC though  )
> 
> 
> 
> The "BBC" is Cyrillic, so if translate that into our alphabet you get VVS which is the Soviet Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what this one represents?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure exactly what that is, but I think the shield with crossed-swords relates to Military Justice which appears to be something to do with the Ministry of Internal Affairs, or MVD. The ears of wheat or corn or whatever they are often seem to denote a rank of "Marshal" or some other top rank in the services like General (Army), Fleet Admiral (Navy) or Air Marshal (Air Force).

Just guessing (with a bit of Googling thrown in)


----------



## dapper

rhaythorne said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what this one represents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what that is, but I think the shield with crossed-swords relates to Military Justice which appears to be something to do with the Ministry of Internal Affairs, or MVD. The ears of wheat or corn or whatever they are often seem to denote a rank of "Marshal" or some other top rank in the services like General (Army), Fleet Admiral (Navy) or Air Marshal (Air Force).
> 
> Just guessing (with a bit of Googling thrown in)
Click to expand...

Thanks again 









I just had this reply from Russia : "This watch made for Frontier guards on whom symbols of frontier of Russia are represented: a column for a marking of border, a board with two swords

and a national flag".


----------



## rhaythorne

dapper said:



> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had this reply from Russia : "This watch made for Frontier guards on whom symbols of frontier of Russia are represented: a column for a marking of border, a board with two swords
> 
> and a national flag".


Ahaa, yep, that makes sense. It seems that the Frontier Guards were, for a time anyway, under the control of the MVD (or various other "internal" organisations) as opposed to those troops going off to fight in a foreign country for example, so maybe that's where the influence in their insignia comes from.

I've been researching various Soviet/Russian military organisations for the last couple of hours. Utterly confusing, yet strangely fascinating







Bit like Russian wristwatches really!


----------



## dapper

johnbaz said:


> i too like the vostoks better with the plain dials and large numerals.
> 
> regards, john


How about this one, John? I'm quite fond of this dial:


----------



## johnbaz

alan

that is one of the nicest dials on a ruskie that i've seen, thanks for posting it









regards, john.

ps, i almost missed your pic









pps, i've just realised, i've got one with the same case but in g/p or gilt.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

rhaythorne said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a proper insignia? (probably not our BBC though  )
> 
> 
> 
> The "BBC" is Cyrillic, so if translate that into our alphabet you get VVS which is the Soviet Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what this one represents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what that is, but I think the shield with crossed-swords relates to Military Justice which appears to be something to do with the Ministry of Internal Affairs, or MVD. The ears of wheat or corn or whatever they are often seem to denote a rank of "Marshal" or some other top rank in the services like General (Army), Fleet Admiral (Navy) or Air Marshal (Air Force).
> 
> Just guessing (with a bit of Googling thrown in)
Click to expand...

This`Generalski` (I see it has the same name on the watch above) has what appears to be ears of wheat which may confirm your theory









*Vostok Generalski, cal 2414A 17 Jewels*












dapper said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i too like the vostoks better with the plain dials and large numerals.
> 
> regards, john
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one, John? I'm quite fond of this dial:
Click to expand...

I really like that dial but would prefer it in an Amphibia type case


----------



## rhaythorne

I'm currently ordering a couple of books which may help in working out which particular branches of service or organisations some of the Vostok dials relate to:

_"Badges of the Soviet Armed Forces 1918-1991"_ and _"History of Awards and Insignia of Russian MVD 1802-2002"_. Both books are Russian language so that'll make things interesting









Just got to figure out how to pay for them; no foreign (i.e. non-US) credit cards, no paypal without a confirmed address







Probably have to send them an IMO which will take ages. Ahh well, we'll see.


----------



## raketakat

rhaythorne said:


> I'm currently ordering a couple of books which may help in working out which particular branches of service or organisations some of the Vostok dials relate to:
> 
> _"Badges of the Soviet Armed Forces 1918-1991"_ and _"History of Awards and Insignia of Russian MVD 1802-2002"_. Both books are Russian language so that'll make things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to figure out how to pay for them; no foreign (i.e. non-US) credit cards, no paypal without a confirmed address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to send them an IMO which will take ages. Ahh well, we'll see.


Haven't you got a confirmed address Rich







?

Are you collecting badges now







?


----------



## rhaythorne

raketakat said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently ordering a couple of books which may help in working out which particular branches of service or organisations some of the Vostok dials relate to:
> 
> _"Badges of the Soviet Armed Forces 1918-1991"_ and _"History of Awards and Insignia of Russian MVD 1802-2002"_. Both books are Russian language so that'll make things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to figure out how to pay for them; no foreign (i.e. non-US) credit cards, no paypal without a confirmed address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to send them an IMO which will take ages. Ahh well, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you got a confirmed address Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Are you collecting badges now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

No, and no









It seems that most non-USA addresses can't be confirmed by Paypal. It also seems that the good old International Money Order (i.e. piece of paper) is not as easy to obtain as it used to be. I used to use Bidpay but that service is currently suspended since the new owners bought the company. Western Union in the UK only seem to do Money Transfers (i.e. electronic) which is not the same thing. Same with the Post Office. Does anyone know where I can get a paper-based International Money Order? Alternatively I may have to get someone in the States to buy them for me and then ship them over.

Buying stuff from the USA is becoming increasingly difficult, as they attempt to cut down on fraud I guess. Only recently I had to get a colleague to ask an American friend of his that works in the UK if he could arrange for his girlfriend (who currently lives in the USA) to buy a video for me and then bring it over when she visits! Complicated, but the company I wanted the video from just flatly refuses to deal outside of the USA.

The thing with badges is that they'll likely have relevant branch of service insignia and other related emblems on them


----------



## raketakat

rhaythorne said:


> It seems that most non-USA addresses can't be confirmed by Paypal.
> 
> The thing with badges is that they'll likely have relevant branch of service insignia and other related emblems on them


I'm probably getting mixed up with "verified" and "un-verified" status







. It seems silly that you should be having problems when we've got paypal U.K. now







.

I've not had any trouble but it does pee me off when I see something I want and can't find a way to pay







.

I've stuffed a few euros in an envelope, if it's been something cheap, and been lucky up to now.

The Russians like their badges, medals and insignia - they can make an attractive adjunct to your watch collection  .


----------



## rhaythorne

raketakat said:



> I'm probably getting mixed up with "verified" and "un-verified" status


Yep, that's what I did too







I only noticed when they rejected my payment so I took a closer look at my Paypal account - verified? Yes, confirmed address? Nope









The only place I could find today that can do a paper IMO is the bank. I bet they'll charge a fortune for that


----------



## marius

rhaythorne said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently ordering a couple of books which may help in working out which particular branches of service or organisations some of the Vostok dials relate to:
> 
> _"Badges of the Soviet Armed Forces 1918-1991"_ and _"History of Awards and Insignia of Russian MVD 1802-2002"_. Both books are Russian language so that'll make things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to figure out how to pay for them; no foreign (i.e. non-US) credit cards, no paypal without a confirmed address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to send them an IMO which will take ages. Ahh well, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you got a confirmed address Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Are you collecting badges now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, and no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most non-USA addresses can't be confirmed by Paypal. It also seems that the good old International Money Order (i.e. piece of paper) is not as easy to obtain as it used to be. I used to use Bidpay but that service is currently suspended since the new owners bought the company. Western Union in the UK only seem to do Money Transfers (i.e. electronic) which is not the same thing. Same with the Post Office. Does anyone know where I can get a paper-based International Money Order? Alternatively I may have to get someone in the States to buy them for me and then ship them over.
> 
> Buying stuff from the USA is becoming increasingly difficult, as they attempt to cut down on fraud I guess. Only recently I had to get a colleague to ask an American friend of his that works in the UK if he could arrange for his girlfriend (who currently lives in the USA) to buy a video for me and then bring it over when she visits! Complicated, but the company I wanted the video from just flatly refuses to deal outside of the USA.
> 
> The thing with badges is that they'll likely have relevant branch of service insignia and other related emblems on them
Click to expand...

I live in Arizona. As long as it is something I can buy without re-financing a house, let me know if I can help.


----------



## rhaythorne

Thanks Marius







I'll give the bank a call today and if their charges for an international Money Order are extrortionate (which they may well be) I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## chris l

rhaythorne said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably getting mixed up with "verified" and "un-verified" status
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I did too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only noticed when they rejected my payment so I took a closer look at my Paypal account - verified? Yes, confirmed address? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only place I could find today that can do a paper IMO is the bank. I bet they'll charge a fortune for that
Click to expand...

I verified my (UK) address with PayPal last year; so far as I can recall they sent me a code by snail mail which I verified receipt of on the website.

Worth doing if, like me, you wish to buy from US sellers in the future, as many of them will only ship to verified addresses.

(Occurs to me that you may need to update to a 'Premier' P'Pal account to do this.)


----------



## rhaythorne

Cheers Chris. Just upgraded my account with a couple of clicks







I thought it was supposed to be a more rigorous process than that. I'll see how I get on with trying to get a confirmed address.


----------



## raketakat

rhaythorne said:


> Cheers Chris. Just upgraded my account with a couple of clicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be a more rigorous process than that. I'll see how I get on with trying to get a confirmed address.


I've just checked my account and I must have upgraded without even realising it







. My loose mouse control pays off sometimes







.


----------



## obsidian

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Vostok Komanderski cal 2414,17 Jewel Manual Wind*


I just got one that looks exactly like yours-- except mine is NOS from 1994, so it should say Made in Russia, not Made in USSR like yours-- but I just noticed that it doesn't say either on the dial-- it's blank where the "Made in" usually is. Odd.



rhaythorne said:


> I like the three "classic" Komandirskie ones (Tank, Parachute and Submarine) as these depict the proper insignia for those particular branches of the Soviet armed forces. I also particularly like this 1995 Amphibia "Rodina" which comemorates the 50th. anniversary of the end of WWII


I like the military services picture dials too. I have a 1994 NOS Paratrooper, a 1989 NOS Radio Operator, and incoming, a NOS Tank, NOS Naval Forces, and classic Submarine. I also have two with the Rodina anniversary dial, which seems to be under appreciated, since I got both of them very cheap -- one cost only $12 usd-- shipped!


----------



## rhaythorne

obsidian:



> but I just noticed that it doesn't say either on the dial-- it's blank where the "Made in" usually is. Odd.


Many of the early/mid 1990's watches do not say where they were made. I've always assumed that, after the end of the Soviet era, whilst they could no longer use CCCP or USSR on their dials they hadn't yet decided what to put on them instead.

Here's a '92/'93 Komandirskie "Tank" as an example:


----------



## dapper

This thread has renewed my interest in 'picture' dials - especially in conjunction with those 'star' shaped cases, which my collection is currently lacking







.

So I've ordered up one of these:










And a nice chap in Moscow is looking for one of these for me:


----------



## quoll

My most recent 'picture' purchase is the one on the right:










Though I'm also a fan of the older stuff. This is a 1991 CCCP 'tank':


----------



## dapper

Just arrived from Moscow - my first 'star cased' Kommandirskie.

Iridescent blue dial with mobile launcher illustration and featuring a 'crossed cannons over a missile' motif









I've put it on a Hing Yip distressed brown leather strap.


----------



## rhaythorne

Blimey! Is the mobile launcher a photo or just a very good illustration?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

So I`m not the only one that likes the Vostok Star cases then?









*Vostok Generalski, cal 2414A 17 Jewels*


----------

